# A quick question....



## 8716 (Nov 19, 2007)

What up, I am usually in the Scirocco forum but I am looking for a car for my Wifie, an allroad is out of my price range but what I am looking at regular passat and audi wagons, what would it take to make it look like an allroad? Just flares and suspension and wheels? Anybody tried it before? would be really cool I think.
Cheers















Plus higher cars are easier to get a car seat in and out.



_Modified by 8716 at 3:25 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well... I guess this is a bit of personal opinion. Pretty much everything about the car is different. All the doors and roof are re-inforced and not standard A6 panels. Flares, door moldings, side skirts, front and rear bumper, yada yada...
btw.. if ya want stock air bags from an Allroad, let me know!!


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

ar prices are dropping fast...I bet you can find one with under 100K that had its TB done for around 10-12K...not much more than a nice A6 or Passat really. There's a nice 01' w/76K on it for 12.5 here in CT in the past sunday's classifieds..prolly needs the TB tho...
D2 S8s are coming thru auction here in CT for under 15K !!
You have airbags? for suspensions or the interior?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Jim's16VScirocco)*

suspension.....he has a coilover converted allroad


----------

